# Lighthouse for sale



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A pretty sweet vacation home, with an operating lighthouse.

Asking price only $999,000 for waterfront and several historic buildings on Lake Huron.

Wish I had that much cash laying around.............I could like this place.

http://www.lakehouse.com/page-295713.html

Or, for 269,000.........this home isn't too shabby either.

Nothing like that available on this side of the border on Lake Huron......for that price.

http://www.lakehouse.com/page-259646.html

Why don't we just adopt Michigan as another Province, and gain all that lakefront and northern forests.......and we will fix Detroit right up.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Is you decorate it into a romantic hotel, charge $1000 per weekend, many couples have this fantasy. It should be a good rental property


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Like this one, Beacon Shore on Georgian Bay Bed & Breakfast, Midland, Bed and Breakfast Accommodation? From their photo gallery








Disclosure: No relationship to the B&B, just know about it because a friend has a cottage nearby.


----------



## KrissyFair (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd take the 269 one. The lighthouse is all fun until you have to climb up there to change the darn bulb :rolleyes2:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, that $999k is about a 3-bedroom condo here in Vankookoo these days...


----------

